# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ju lutem me ndihmoni....ma perktheni dot ne shqip kete algoritmin ????????????????

## aljon

Step 1.         Initialize all vertices to the ready state (STATUS = I)


Step 2.         Push the starting vertex A onto STACK and change the status of A to the waiting state (STATUS = 2). 


Step 3.         Repeat Steps 4 and 5 until STACK is empty.



Step 4.         Pop the top vertex N of STACK. Process N, and set STATUS (N) = 3; the processed state



Step 5.          Examine each neighbor J of N.



(a) If STATUS (J)= 1 (ready slate), push Jonto STACK and reset STATUS (J) = 2 (waiting state).



(b) If STATUS (J)= 2 (waiting state), delete the previous J from the STACK and push the current J onto STACK



(c) If STATUS (J)= 3 (processed state), ignore the vertex J.

     [End of Step 3 loop.]



Step 6. Exit.

----------

